# Pocket Door



## clemkonan (Nov 6, 2008)

I need to create a neat entrance from my basement laundry room to the adjacent furnace room so that I can service my furnace periodically. There is a furnace door or opening but it is clocked off by the water heater.

How do I frame and install a 24 inch pocket door ?

Thanks


----------



## VitiminJ (Nov 6, 2008)

You can buy pocket door frames at Home Depot for $25. I think the frame acts as the 2x4 studs that would be there if the frame weren't. Install the track and door before the studs are covered.


----------



## clemkonan (Nov 14, 2008)

I will come over and check that out but here in Toronto that sucker is $199 and the door about $85


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello ClemKonan:
I would forget the pocket door and go with moving the water heater. It would be sooooo much cheaper and easier.
Glenn


----------



## East_Texas (Dec 18, 2008)

Hardware from sliding closet doors, 1x4's for studs======bingo pocket door.  Just get a picture of framing and copy.


----------

